# Sub "testing"



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

If you had to go on HDtracks and buy one album for subwoofer testing, showing off. What would you buy?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I am sure you will get over 25 different opinions on this subject. You may find something you may like based on music taste on you tube. The thread that is titled songs that hit hard may help to narrow down a choice. Too many factors on what a show off track could be since many may be just ghetto torture bass tracks.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I would probably go with Timbaland's Shock Value. Not only is it a great album but he has lots of different sounding songs that will test your subs nicely.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Ill have to check that thread again. I did some free downloading of some songs that I remembered had lots of bass and ghetto torture bass is a good way to describe most of them :laugh:


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

REGULARCAB said:


> Thanks for the reply. Ill have to check that thread again. I did some free downloading of some songs that I remembered had lots of bass and ghetto torture bass is a good way to describe most of them :laugh:


DYNAMIX albums have a ton of bass . Enough to give you a headache .


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

REGULARCAB said:


> Thanks for the reply. Ill have to check that thread again. I did some free downloading of some songs that I remembered had lots of bass and ghetto torture bass is a good way to describe most of them :laugh:


If you want ghetto bass.. Look for some Young Jeezy, tends to be a very reliable source of 30-60hz bass lines.


----------



## zachj22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Huge List of Bass Boosted Songs [Updating Daily!] - The Tech Game download some bass boosted songs


----------

